# Great dust mask



## jasony

Got this one, too, and I love it. My wife insisted on the "investment" since it probably means I won't have hospital bills in the future.

My neck gets a little tired after wearing it for an hour, but if I'm sanding for more than an hour it's probably a good idea to take a break anyway.

Definitely recommend.


----------



## lanwater

Thanks for the review.

Does it shield also from the noise (builtin ear muff)?

would there be any problem for someone wearing eye glasses?

Does the air flow dry your eyes? Is it adjustable?


----------



## longgone

lanwater,
the unit is set up for an optional ear protection feature. I did not get it because noine is not a major concern when i use mine
I wear eye glasses and it is no problem. You just have to be careful putting it on so you do not knock your glasses off.
The airflow does not dry my eyes…I have worn it all day long..about 8 hours..in fact it kept the dust out of my eyes and this was a problem previously since used to get watery itchy eyes from dust getting in them. 
The shiels is easily adjustable with a knob in the back and knobs on the sides.
Personally I am very glad i bought it and wish I had got one sooner. 
Another reason I dedided upon this model is the available optional extera battery and charger. it can charge normally with the battery staying in the shield but I like the option of an extra fully charged battery I can slip in for those days i use it more than 8 hours.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review .


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Greg
and you can change the batteries inside the catridge to lithium-ion batterys
when the old ones die
that is an operation I have done on many batterycharged tools during the years
just be very carefull when and where you cut the catridge open to change the unit inside
if you know one who is in to electronic then let him asist you when the time come

Dennis


----------



## lanwater

Thanks for the extra info. Put it on my christmas list.


----------



## beckerswoodworks

I've got one too. I mostly just wear it for sanding because of the weight but I can't imagine sanding without it anymore. Well worth the money.


----------



## jordan

Considering Greg, that you do a lot of what I do as far as grinding goes, I just may try this.


----------



## BigJimAK

I have large glasses.. and they're progressive bifocals to boot. How spacious is it at eye level? I'd need some front room but mostly keeping that distance for the width of my lenses. I've been torn between the brands. I'd hate to spend the money and not be able to use it.


----------



## longgone

Jim,
The Trend air shield pro has quite a bit of room for wearing glasses. I have no problem whatsoever. Another thing I like about this is the fact that my glasses no longer get a layer of sawdust on them. I previously has to take them off alot and clean them for optimal clearness. I read something a while back about using the anti static clothes dryer sheets to wipe the front of the dust mask shield. Thim really helps to keep sawdust from sticking to the plastic shield. I have been doing this since i got mine and it really works good.


----------



## woody57

great review 
I have one with the battery and motor on the front and I cannot get used to the weight. So, I don't use it.
I may try one of these
where is the best place to buy these


----------



## woodplay

hmm. I'm contemplating getting one. The summer isn't too bad as I can mount a big fan in the window of my shop and wear the full respirator. In the winter I run my jet air cleaning unit. This helps but not nearly as much as a fan blowing everything out of the shop.


----------

